# All these family posts... Let me introduce you



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

To my kids. Jordan first, since he's the oldest:

This is how we would travel around town:










It was fast and efficient. He actually rode singletrack on that alleycat before he rode it on his own. He even did a multi-day White Rim trip on it when he was 4.

His first time on singletrack (Primecut in Fruita):










Jordan's first trip to Moab. He's about 5 in this shot:










Then at about 9 or 10 years old (JEM trail area near Hurricane,UT):










Yep, he likes the techy stuff (12 years old):










Second ride on a rigid singlespeed:



















Lovin' that singlespeed.

Coaching little sister down a tricky spot:










I told you he liked the road bike, too:










Riding up the Susten Pass in Switzerland.

And struggling up the Gotthard Pass the next day:










Our last ride together in '07 (it was either Dec. 30 or 31);










Our first ride together in '08 (Slickrock on New Year's Day):










The morning of our big race:










He and I rode our singlespeeds in the 24 Hours of the Old Pueblo, me on my Edge and him on my old Surly. Both rigid and both hating it and loving it at the same time. He now wants to do some more races this summer, in the same duo 24 Hour theme. I've created a monster!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

That's so cool lady. My cleats are off to you and your kids.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*And not to be outdone...*

Danielle, my little superstar:

Wishing and waiting and wearing brother's stuff:



















I think she was about 4 in this shot. It was an early Trail-A-bike ride for her. We got better as she became more comfortable:

This was one of the last rides with the Trail-A-Bike before she started on her own:










Her other passion:










6 years old, both of these were taken on the same ride:



















Prime Cut on her 7th birthday:










Riding with Dad:










Chasing down her brother (she's seven in this shot, and needs a new bike!):










Last ride on the old bike:










One of the first rides on the new bike (8, almost 9 years old):










Riding buds:










Chasing down the adults shortly after turning 9:










Riding WinterPark:










Yep, she's still a girl and still has the other passion:










Just this past October:










Gould Rim in Hurricane Utah:










Little Creek, outside of Hurricane, Utah:










Westwater Mesa on the Colorado/Utah Border:










Danielle is now 10 (who remembers the baby pool trying to guess when she would be born?). 10 miles on singletrack is not a far push for her and she loves riding the road as well.


----------



## bigkeith (Sep 7, 2004)

very nice! although it has been your post in the past that inspired me to get all my children out, way back when i first joined this forum.


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

Really cool post! I wish my parents had started me that young - at least on the single track! I do have to thank my parents for teaching me to ride at a young age though!


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh, quit your bragging.
 

Very nice post, and I'm sure a wonderful walk down memory lane for you.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

bigkeith said:


> although it has been your post in the past that inspired me to get all my children out, way back when i first joined this forum.


I'm glad someone was looking at my kid posts! I feel pretty damn lucky that they both love bicycles!

Trailside snacks:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Yeah, I'm bragging. But I'm also very aware that I only have 2 more school years with the oldest one, so I had better enjoy it while I can!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Agreed - how'se this for nerdy - my GPSr says "Carpe Diem, Tempes Fugit" at power-on.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome! 

My 12 year old daughter isn't into riding unless it's to hang with me which is cool. She's a dancer, though.

My 3 year old son is another story, however. He wants to ride all the time. He'll be 4 in May and we'll be riding a trail a bike together by then. Can't wait!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Trail-A-Bikes are the best! Just be aware of the sharp turns and the fact that his face will be at brush level.

Dance was completely foreign to me before our daughter. Now I know all sorts of fancy French words for ballet moves.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

That is awesome Sarah. They have really grown. You should be really proud....and super excited they decided that MTB is cool and not rebel cuz mom and dad does it.

We will be heading your way mid April. See ya soon.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

lidarman said:


> That is awesome Sarah. They have really grown. You should be really proud....and super excited they decided that MTB is cool and not rebel cuz mom and dad does it.


I see mountainbiking as a bit like skiing. You don't hear of many kids that complain because their parents made them go skiing on family vacations. However, I do understand that not many of those same kids ever get passionate enough to want to suffer in the snow and cold just to ride for 12 hours in a 24 hour race.



lidarman said:


> We will be heading your way mid April. See ya soon.


Drop me a line, maybe J and I can sneak a ride in with you guys.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

Very nice post and pics of your kids! and family riding.

Your son that pic of him he's throwing some nice body english wiggling the rocks on that rigid

Very nice


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

this thread is awesome..


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Great thread! 

Corny, I know, but seeing your kids grow up makes me sad when I realize my kids are going to grow up, too. I guess it's all about the experiences and memories you share along the way.

Ant


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this great thread.---zarr


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

Screampint, I have 3 words for you: wow, WoW and WOW! Those kids are lucky to get to ride in such great places and it's nice to see that your whole family is into mtbiking. Lucky you.


----------



## llama (Dec 15, 2006)

Your kids have ridden in places I still dream about visiting. That's great that they get into it. Fantastic memories for you and them! Thanks for posting.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Good stuff screampint. :thumbsup: My kid is still rocking the 24" wheels with lots of gears that you advised, I'm just not taking pictures of him. Guess I need to do something about that.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Great posts Sarah. Our kids are growing up too fast, it's really quite scary. I hope we can get them together again some day.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

The family ride pics are so awesome!! I'd be so happy if I could get my kids into the sport. Trust me, I have tried!


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Great post. Brought a tear to my eye. I have a 4yr old boy who has been riding since about 3 1/2. Just got him on the local trails recently. I can't wait to watch him teach his new little brother how to ride. What better way to develop a strong relationship between siblings.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Awesome post!

I started MTBIng with my dad at age 12...and I always appreciate a nice ride with him everytime I go back home.... 

great pics too! :thumbsup:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

wooglin said:


> I'm just not taking pictures of him. Guess I need to do something about that.


Yes, you do! Looking through all the photos (and there are so many!) is a fun way to chart growth and progress.

I think of this (Danielle's first bike related pic):










And then this (one of her most recent):










And it amazes me. But then you throw in this:










And you remember that it's a long road, or should I say trail, between the two, albeit a fun and twisty turny adventurous trail!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Your kids are growing way to fast, has to be the air.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

screampint said:


> Yes, you do! Looking through all the photos (and there are so many!) is a fun way to chart growth and progress.


Oh, I'm still getting pictures, just not necessarily on the bike.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Nice! At least you have the silhouette of a bike wheel in you pirate's pic.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

just wonderful, thanks for sharing screampint. i think the snack on the rock pick is my favorite. 

makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. and glad to see other parents taking the time and energy to foster this passion for two wheels ~ and the beauty that is the natural world around us.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*Awesome series*

This is my favorite.



screampint said:


> I'm glad someone was looking at my kid posts! I feel pretty damn lucky that they both love bicycles!
> 
> Trailside snacks:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

onbelaydave said:


> This is my favorite.


Mine too


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Well you adopt me? 

I wish my parents had given me those life lessons, and appreciation of natural beauty. Good on you for your involvement in their lives. :thumbsup:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Slo nailed it


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Great, beautiful........and making me jealous. I tried hard to tempt my daughter into mountain biking. To no avail. She refuses even to ask me for a new bike(that is, to give me an excuse for making myself a little gift ). 
Slocaus has a point here. Ability of feeling beauty of nature and enjoying motion, physical effort gives you a whole new dimension in life.


----------



## chocolate girl (Jan 5, 2005)

This post is fabulous! You should be so proud. What invaluable lessons and memories you've given your children!!

OT: I see you've been up Susten Pass. We're heading to CH in September.
I have that pass on our list of ones to do.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

slocaus said:


> Well you adopt me?


If you learn to spell 

And if you promise to guard the bike shop every night. Thieves broke in and stole 2 Knolly bikes and sunglasses last night.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

screampint said:


> Thieves broke in and stole 2 Knolly bikes and sunglasses last night.


oh....sumbags... :madmax:

I hope you can recover them


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

screampint said:


> If you learn to spell
> 
> And if you promise to guard the bike shop every night. Thieves broke in and stole 2 Knolly bikes and sunglasses last night.


I'm normally a good speeler, uh, speler, uh, ....  
And it is spelled correctly, just the wrong word; the "i" and "e" on my keyboard played tricks. ut:

Besides, I'm probably as old as _your_ parents. But I'm a good watch dog, that you can be sure.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

slocaus said:


> Besides, I'm probably as old as _your_ parents.


Wow! You're 72!? 

I'm almost in Old Phart territory.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm not known to be above bribes. I started out with short rides with the kids and always ended them with chocolate malts. Then, when the rides became longer, we would take a yummy snack (Starburst fruit chews don't melt like chocolate, although they now have Sport Beans from Jelly Belly). And cameras are fun for the kids inner photographer. Don't make it about riding, make it about fun, then riding will be fun.

I still bring far more food than I think I need, but they always eat it all and end up hungry. Something about a kid's metabolism, forever eating more than you expect. But one bonk makes for a really bad experience.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

chocolate girl said:


> OT: I see you've been up Susten Pass. We're heading to CH in September.
> I have that pass on our list of ones to do.


Jordan was double teamed by his father and me. I rode the Susten with him, then my husband rode the Grimsel (on the same day) until it got dark. We skipped the Furka and headed to Italy, but since one of us had to be with Danielle we would trade off, however, Jordan just stayed on the bike. Thus, he would frequently get double the mileage and two passes, instead of just one.

A shot from the Grimsel:


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

You guys must go through an unbelievable amount of sunscreen.

My daughter has decided she doesn't want to try the trail-a-bike until she's five. She fits it now (4.5yrs), but she's very cautious about risk taking. I'm certainly not going to force anything, I think we'll be on the paved bike path for a long time.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dang, that is a nice mess of kids you got there.*

Here's mine.










Getting ready to go play in the park



Strapped into the WeeRide



... to go play on the swings!


----------



## 4000psi (Jul 6, 2006)

You are a very lucky woman. You have some very lucky children too.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Dwight Moody said:


> You guys must go through an unbelievable amount of sunscreen.
> 
> My daughter has decided she doesn't want to try the trail-a-bike until she's five. She fits it now (4.5yrs), but she's very cautious about risk taking. I'm certainly not going to force anything, I think we'll be on the paved bike path for a long time.


Can't rush them, that is one fact I have had to learn over and over, and not just with cycling. But it pays off, beautifully. I still have to re-learn that occasionally.


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've seen your kid crew up here in my neck-o-the-woods and in your neck-o-the-woods, and the only thing cooler than seeing these pic's, is seeing them ride. You folks see these pic's and say Awwwww. You see them ride and you'll be left speechless.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow, they've grown up and oh so cute! I can't believe it's coming on 10 years since Jordan took Spike, Shiv and I out for a spin on some of Fruita's finest. 

Glad to see you've still got the Passion girl. :thumbsup:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

At this point, with these kids, I have no choice but to keep the passion! But they sure can inspire that passion!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Most excellent post. Great kids. I really really wish I had taken more time to entice my older kids into mountain biking more when they were younger.

I'm trying not to make the same mistake with my 9 year old. In fact, inspired by your post we went on a little ride just yesterday down along a rail trail by the old depot. He loves old things and trains so he was very interested in the surroundings. Like you said, it's gotta be about fun and spending time together.

I still gotta learn to be more patient with him. Once he poops out he's done.... and no amount of talking or bribing or cajoling can get him to keep going. That's a bit frustrating when you're still several blocks from home. 

Also... he's very cautious (get's that from his mom). Not sure how to encourage him to try more challenging trail features.

Any suggestions?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Time. Patience is a virtue. Both my kids are pretty cautious, but once they gained confidence, they were ready to attempt obstacles. We will coach and spot on difficult stuff, but don't push too hard, then the ride is work, not play. Watching you do tricks and obstacles will get their curiosity up and eventually they may want to try it. But there are no easy answers, as each person has their on personal motivations for doing things.

As far as getting tired, I stop before my daughter gets tired and offer her snacks. Once shes tired she's done, but if I feed her along the way, she can go further. Before she could regulate what she needed for specific trails I would stop at each quarter of the way for a little snack (even if it were just a couple Starbursts or sport beans, or whatever, saving more for later), this kept the blood sugar and spirits up. I still try to do the same thing if it's an unfamiliar trail to her. And remember the liquids!


----------



## jaymo (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet pics, Sara. I havent seen you or the family in along time. Its great to see everyone riding. 

Tell Troy Hi for me....Jay.......


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Wow! Long time no see! How are you? Where are you?

Never imagined I would "bump" into you here.


----------



## jaymo (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm do'in great , other than being stuck in Chicago. 

I can't believe how big your kids are. The last time I saw you, Jordan was just learning to ride and Danielle was a newborn. It is really great to at least see pics of you all. Not as good as seeing old friends but close.

I will be watching these forums for some more great pics.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

awesome thread.


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow! They're really growing up!!


----------



## navymtbkr (Mar 7, 2009)

My little guy - not quite on the bike yet, but getting there! (prefers Hot Wheels and Kung Fu Panda...oh yeah, and trees - BIG trees!)

Oh, utter amazement!










Very pensive, just like mommy!


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

miss being that age...


----------



## navymtbkr (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, me too lol...simpler times.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice shots and cool riding team. 

I stayed at a place call Cross Creek in La Verkin (part of the reason for the signs warning about hitchhikers in the area..) and I always wanted to get out there. It would be nice to return and ride the area. It really looks nice.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha Scream,

Yes, forgot about this thread, saw it a while ago. So inspiring. So great to have the kids out riding.


----------



## Mini rock hound (Jan 31, 2010)

i enjoyed looking at tghis thread. i took my nephews out for their first ride last month it was great . sorry i am sign in as my bf it is tuffgrrl.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Some great pics in thread!!

My kid wasn't into biking until maybe 9 - then only reluctantly. Suddenly it happened, though. He's 12 now and been pretty busy.









24 Hours of Moab.









45 day self supported tour with his parents. Somewhere in Wyoming.









La Sal Mountains, Utah









Skinny Tire Festival, Moab









Amasa Back, Moab area. Photo: Tyson Swasey









MTB touring is our latest passion.


----------

